# Mám se dobře, ale nestíhám.



## Tagarela

Zdravím,

My Czech friend me wrote me to tell how she is "Mám se dobře, _ale nestíhám_". I didn't understand the 'nestíhám' part well. It means that it's hard to do everything that one has to do?


----------



## ilocas2

It means that she has not enough time to do all duties, tasks, works etc. that she has to do.


----------



## Tagarela

Děkuji, ilocas2! 

Teď si mýslím jak bych to mluvil tak strucně portugalsky a anglicky.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese you could say _Estou bem, mas na correria/numa correria danada_.
In English_ I'm fine, but on the run/but extremely busy/but it's been hectic._


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:


> Teď si mýslím přemýšlím, jak bych to mluvil řekl tak stručně portugalsky nebo anglicky.


I'm fine but can't keep up.
I'm fine but running late.
I'm fine but busy.


----------



## Tagarela

Thank you all again.

Werr, thank also for the corrections on my phrase.


----------

